# Ate an entire bully stick...



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, not sure if this is in the right section or not, so feel free to move if needed. Today is Loki's 8 month Birthday so we gave him about a 5" smoked Bully Stick, well the problem is he ate it in a few minutes instead of chewing on it like normal dogs. I am afraid he swallowed it whole. He was chewing on it, I went to put something in the kitchen and a few seconds later he followed, no Bully Stick to be found. Now we are worried, I have never had a dog do that before. Should we be worried? Should we call the vet? Will he digest it? Not really sure what to do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

bad boy) well I'm not so sure, Masi gets the 12 inchers, and if she actually gets bored with chewing it, she will bring me the rest of it as if to say,,"mom put this away for now' LOL..

She HAS swallowed some of the last remaing pieces, and ends up pooping them out..So I'm not really sure they digest well if swallowed in chunks..(masi's didn't anyhow!) 

I would just keep an eye on him , no pooping, and vomiting, would have me off to the vet,,and check his poops tomorrow, you may see the rest of a chewed one..

Don't we just love getting gray hairs? LOL

Happy Woofday Loki,,Masi was 2 yesterday!!


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am unaware of of what a bully stick is. If is raw hide from what I have been told it could be a problem. I don't believe raw hide is digestible. But I may be completely wrong.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

fightin14 said:


> I am unaware of of what a bully stick is. If is raw hide from what I have been told it could be a problem. I don't believe raw hide is digestible. But I may be completely wrong.


A bully stick is a bull's male part  It's all dried up and mine love them. Not bad for them like rawhide. When mine swallow chunks, they seem to create a slime on the way through and eject without much problem.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He should be okay, my Bo swallows chunks of his bones, drive me crazy. He has been sick a few times but it worked it way thru.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks all! It might have been longer than 5", we cut one down, not sure of the original length. I will keep an eye on him and his poop.  Hopefully he bite off chucks and didn't swallow the whole thing. I just can't see a large stick passing easily.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

This could turn to a dirty funny thread fast. I am glad all is well and that Loki will be ok.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

fightin14 said:


> This could turn to a dirty funny thread fast. I am glad all is well and that Loki will be ok.


Same thing was going through my mind as I was typing. :rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark had a 2 foot bully stick over the holidays - took him all of 10 minutes to eat the whole thing while Beau had hers for over three hours.. lol.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been buying the 6" bully stick for "Merrick" for quite sometime now and I've never had a problem. 

Yes, it takes her less than 15 mins. to polish it off, so I don't think there is any rawhide in it, since rawhide takes a much longer time to chew.

I would watch his poop to, just to make sure.

I think they are much safer than rawhides.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I give Sigurd 6 inch bully sticks all the time. He usually eats them within 5-10 minutes. The 12 inch ones seem to take him about an hour, or he gets bored and goes back to it later. I always supervise him with it though. 

When he was a pup, he made the bully stick so soggy, he had swallowed it and started to gag. Part of it was still hanging out of his mouth so I was able to grab it. Never leave your dog unsupervised with it! Now that he's much larger I don't worry so much about choking though I am still cautious.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

just an FYI for those who feed bully sticks,,If you have an Ocean State Job Lot in your area, lately they've had boxes of them CHEAP..The 12 inchers are 2.99 and the 6 inchers are 1.50.

You kinda have to go thru them because some are thin, I go for the thicker ones


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Well so far Loki has been pooping normally and never threw up. He has eaten 2 meals and been drinking water normally. So here's hoping everything comes out ok. lol :wild:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> just an FYI for those who feed bully sticks,,If you have an Ocean State Job Lot in your area, lately they've had boxes of them CHEAP..The 12 inchers are 2.99 and the 6 inchers are 1.50.
> 
> You kinda have to go thru them because some are thin, I go for the thicker ones


 
I wish I lived in the states. A 12 inch cost atleast $10.00 here... seriously - this is why I buy in bulk and order them online!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think your better off giving them the long ones so they have to chew down most of it............i give the chews at night when we are all in the livingroom watching TV, and sit there and supervise..... my two dogs now, usually chew them up pretty well, even the last few inches they chew well before swallowing, but you never know............i had one who would swallow the last few inches once i realized this i would take it away when it got down to that point........nothing ever happened when the last few inches were swallowed, but i'd rather be safe.........


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Nicnivin said:


> Well so far Loki has been pooping normally and never threw up. He has eaten 2 meals and been drinking water normally. So here's hoping everything comes out ok. lol :wild:


it is even quite possible that it was broken up enough before swallowing that it got digested.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I wish I lived in the states. A 12 inch cost atleast $10.00 here... seriously - this is why I buy in bulk and order them online!


Here in No. CA, COSTCO has them for $19.99 for a 12 pack. The pet stores are much higher price.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

you do realize what bully sticks are made out of do you? when i found out what they were i refused to touch it! let alone give my dogs one! nasty!!! lmao.

If you are concerned you should call your vet, Josie usually chews


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Josiebear said:


> you do realize what bully sticks are made out of do you? when i found out what they were i refused to touch it! let alone give my dogs one! nasty!!! lmao.


heck, i chew on them myself sometimes. they are pretty tasty.....






.............just kidding:tongue:


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

that really is a heck of a deal at Job Lots...........when Diane told me about them i immediately checked our Job Lots........i had to laugh because i always like the thick ones, and when they have them i always go through the display box and pick the thickest ones.....i had the darn things out all over the floor picking the thick ones out, another lady came by and asked me what i was looking for, i told her i was trying to get the thickest ones, and she bent down and helped me pick through them........i am probably a merchants biggest nightmare.......making such a mess, but i did pick up after myself after i got my stash.........


----------

